# Long 2360 three pt lift only lifts about 2 inches



## Ken1945 (Nov 12, 2016)

I've already checked the site and checked the obvious things, like the spring piston in the front of and under the seat, the hp ball pressure valve just to the right under the seat, fluid level and filter are full up with clean new fluid. No milk in the oil. The hoses that operate the remote equipment charge up will raise up since they are unfastened from seat mount. Don't have a pressure guage to check pressure on them though. Last time I used the three pt was a couple of months ago, worked fine. Nothing has been changed since. Sure could use some ideas. I wanted to plant some winter veges next week.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Ken,
Get a 3000 psi pressure gauge and rig it up to plug into one of your remotes to check pressure. Pressure should be 2000+ psi.


----------



## Ken1945 (Nov 12, 2016)

I'll get one tomorrow and give it a try.


----------



## Ken1945 (Nov 12, 2016)

I found one of the problems with my hydrulic 3pt. It was the valve that has the long string of black washers on it. Now it lift to withing 5 inches of max. Now I'm trying to find that mesh screen that is supposed to be in that system. Any one have a schematic for the long 2360 1996 year model. Or is it on the right side of the engine at the end of the hydraulic pipes behind those four bolts?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

How did the pressure test go??


----------



## Ken1945 (Nov 12, 2016)

I haven't gotten the guage yet. My best half forgot to pick it up yesterday while in town. I getting ready to remove the four bolt I think is the mesh strainer housing. I suspect it is possibly clogged too.


----------

